# Amplificador potencia car coche completo



## santiago61 (Nov 14, 2008)

Holas bueno queria compartir con ustedes un diseño de un amplificador de 200w para auto In-car audio amplificadorfier, esta en idioma ingles esta completo con los diagramas, impresos, la fuente inversora,materiales esta todo completo ahora basta armarlo, habra que ver si cumple con las expectativas, alguno de ustedes que tiene experiencia quiza hallan visto o realizado este circuito, bueno si miran el documento les estara mas claro.





saludos.


----------



## maxep (Nov 21, 2008)

te lo agradesco mucho. estaba buscando algo asi...


----------



## santiago61 (Nov 22, 2008)

no es nada ya saben este foro es para compartir, yo andaba a la caceria de este circuito cuando lo vi por primera vez jaja ,esta muy bueno ya tiene sus años  el mismo (1994), a lo mejor a esta altura este circuito ya es antiguo y quiza alla otros mejores o a lo mejor no.por lo que estuve investigando va a salir unos lindos pesos este proyecto, la verdad habra que averiguar bien....

Saludos


----------

